# Orc Wyvern conversion



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I've never really liked the orc wyvern models so when i thought of this conversion of the carnisaur it seemed like the ideal solution. I'm really happy with the way the model looks, only base coat done so far, and he will be given a suitably impressive base as well.



Hope you guys like it


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

I like it so far  Also the carnisaur model makes a great chaos mount too (one day I hope to get one)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, totally agree with you there, infact i'd be very tempted to do any races dragons with it as well, just maybe adding some horns, and keeping the arms


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd say the Carnosaur makes a great conversion peice no matter what. Nice work Jig.

Looking forward to seeing more it


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice conversion Jig. No doubt about it, the Carnosaur makes a great conversion for just about anything. Hell, I used it for a 40K Chaos Lord as well. Fantastic model.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Very nice piece Jigplums. I like the greenstuff work on the holes where the front legs used to be. If I didn't know the model I'd swear it came that way. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

im with everyone else, very cool conversion. are you by any chance working on an orc army?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, and my ogre's, oh and also highelves


----------

